# Rained On Water Resistant Gympsm Dry Wall, Can It Still Be Used?



## DIYGurlyGurl (Jun 19, 2015)

My husband was driving home with drywall he just bought and it started raining. The ride lasted about 15 minutes. The boards appear to have dried with in an hour, however, my husband doesn't want to risk it for fear of mold. 

From every thing I have read if it bubbles or remains soft it is ruined. There is no bubling and it is not soft. Is there any other way to test to see if it is usable? Can you cut into it and tell? Can a contractor look at it and inspect it to check its integrity? It is water resistant and mold resistant, so I would think the idea of mold would also be unrealistic in this circumstance. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I would have no problem using that board.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Same thing happened to me when installing new drywall on a ceiling for a customer. Driving home, in the back of my truck, the drywall got wet from a 10 minute downpour. I let the top board dry for 4 or 5 hours before using it. The ceiling looks fine after a year with no signs of mold. I'd say your fine.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

No worries. If mold came after every time something got rained on briefly....wow! Now if you take a couple of sheets of wet drywall and stack them atop each other in your basement, yes to mold. But hanging on your walls or ceiling where they will dry right out not a concern


----------



## DIYGurlyGurl (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for all your responses so far...please keep them coming 

Right now we have them in a dry area laying up right on their sides so they can air. Wanted to hang them this weekend but having a hard time at the moment convincing my husband they are fine. He is doing this project pretty much on his own, so I think he is fearful of doing something wrong, especially when it comes to the health of the family in terms of mold....but I think this in part he is mad at himself for not checking the weather or not covering the truck bed. It is an expensive proposition to throw away all the drywall if it is indeed OK.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Go to the manufacturers website and read the product data sheet.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Tell him to quit worrying, it will be just fine.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have a few largish pieces of regular DW that is sitting outside for about a week. it has rained nearly every day. the pieces feel fine.

if your DW looks and feels fine, use it.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Question answered. Your husband is doing the project and won't hang that drywall, although anyone else would. Perhaps a mistake on his part, an expense that you didn't count on. But he is doing the hanging. Put it on Craig's list and sell it.

Ron


----------



## DIYGurlyGurl (Jun 19, 2015)

I think after looking at the drywall again, reading the manufactures info, doing more research as well as reading the posts here, he is feeling better about hanging it. Still no buckling, bubbling and it remains as sturdy as non rained on drywall. 

So I am very grateful for the feedback. Again, since he doing it pretty much on his own, there is a lot of questioning and second guessing. Hoping he will join this forum or others like it so he can get feedback and not feel so overwhelmed, discouraged or at a loss as what to do when problems arise like this one. Thanks again


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

That drywall should be fine to install. :thumbsup:


----------



## LVDIY (Mar 28, 2011)

People will even wet drywall on purpose in order to bend it to create curved walls, so if they can hang wet drywall, you should have no problem hanging drywall that got a little rain.

Don't worry about it.


----------

